# CC White Bass Run?



## MZehring (Aug 20, 2007)

Has anyone heard if the White Bass @ Caesars Creek have started to run yet?


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

creek is still real low. little more rain and they will be up there.


----------



## Freeze (Apr 10, 2004)

Fished today, no white bass - a bit early yet I think?


----------



## cajun willie (Jun 2, 2007)

Fella's, do the white bass run up into the feeder creeks at the north end of the lake? Just moved to Fairborn and tring to find the closest white bass runs (I like taking the kid when they're active). Is it better from a boat or the bank? Thanks


----------



## MZehring (Aug 20, 2007)

They run up in the North end feeder creek, about a 1/4 mile up from the last boat dock on Haines Rd there is a Fork where bother creeks meet, anywhere up thru that area is usually pretty good.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Be there when the water temp hits 60 Degrees.


----------



## MZehring (Aug 20, 2007)

Roscoe, any idea what the temps are as off now in the creek?


----------



## cajun willie (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks fella's, you see a Cajun bass boat w/ Louisiana #'s come on over a introduce yourself.


----------



## Floater (Apr 20, 2004)

I caught a nice white and a handful of dink whites on Sunday night in the south end of the lake. All caught on jigs, the big one I caught trolling behind my 'yak on the way in.


----------



## MZehring (Aug 20, 2007)

Hopefully the rains will help without making the water too muddy. I would say in the next week or so if the weather stays consistent.


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

cajun willie said:


> Fella's, do the white bass run up into the feeder creeks at the north end of the lake? Just moved to Fairborn and tring to find the closest white bass runs (I like taking the kid when they're active). Is it better from a boat or the bank? Thanks


The best run around that I've heard of is in the north end of CJ Brown. When it happens, you'll see several posts on this forum. Pretty easy access from the roads. If you're in your boat, you had better not draft more than 6 inches. Only person I know who will take his boat in that skinny water goes by the name Doc...and he ain't after the whites.


----------



## CrewCabMax (Jun 2, 2008)

Still have a little bit before the run at CJ starts.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

CrewCabMax said:


> Still have a little bit before the run at CJ starts.


Yup. At least a month. Prime time is usually the first two weeks of May. Four years ago I caught a nice mess of WB's at CC on April 11 but that was a bit of a fluke. The magic temp is 60 degrees but water flow is also important. After navigating the 2 foot deep water in the lake, the creek at C.J. is also too narrow for boats. Everyone has to stop casting when they go by. You also have to try to not hook the beavers as they swim by.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

never been to CJ for there run, but I've wanted to get up there some time. I just fish CC and usually do pretty well. This rain should get it up to normal level and the fish should start showing in the deeper holes in the next week or so.


----------



## napsax (Feb 15, 2008)

sc83, Where is CJ from Cincinnati? What does it stand for???
Thanks,
NAPSAX


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm not sc83, but I guess I know the way. It's NorthEast of Springfield off route 4. Go North on 75, 675 to 70. Go East through Springfield. There are a couple of ways through Springfield to the lake. Just do a Mapquest or Google Map.

"C.J." stands for Clarence J. Brown Sr.. He was the U.S. Congressman for the 7th district from 1939 to 1965. He was succeeded by his son, Jr., who did another 18 years in the seat. C.J. Brown is the name of the "reservoir", Buck Creek is the name of the "State Park" and the "lake" is called "Lake Lagonda." More than you wanted to know...

MC


----------



## napsax (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks BlueBoat98. Very informative.


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

I will be at CC in the morning if anyone wants to meet up.


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

fished for a few hours this morning and caught one.


----------



## MZehring (Aug 20, 2007)

How does the water look, Clarity?
Were up in the north end of the creek?


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

MZehring said:


> How does the water look, Clarity?
> Were up in the north end of the creek?


slightly stained and there was a good current coming from andersons fork.


----------



## cajun willie (Jun 2, 2007)

Yall fish from the bank or from a boat?


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

I just bank fish.


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

water should be closing in on 60(the the very north end) after this rain. once we get a bit of sunlight on the stained to muddy water, the temps will be right.
Would like to catch some nice whitebass, all i have ever caught there were runts while crappie/saugeye fishin. But we have never really targeted them either.
Is it true there is no limit on them at CC?

:G


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

[QUOTE=Hillbilly910;797624
Is it true there is no limit on them at CC?



you are correct. I wish they would put at least a 20 or 30 a day limit though. I've seen more than enough dinks be kept that should have been thrown back.


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

fished for 2hrs and caught 6 today. water was muddy, but not flowing very fast.


----------



## Nitro_boy (Apr 1, 2005)

I caught 6 today on spinnerbaits with two of them around 2 lbs. Also caught two crappies over 12 inches and fatter than anything i've ever caught in Ohio.


----------



## MZehring (Aug 20, 2007)

Went after them Thursday Evening up in the creek. Caught 2, one was 5lbs and one was 4lbs. Too bad one was a Carp and the other was a Drum.. No whites yet, but was nice to get out and catch something.
Anyone else catching any yet, or did the cold front slow there move?


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

MZehring said:


> Went after them Thursday Evening up in the creek. Caught 2, one was 5lbs and one was 4lbs. Too bad one was a Carp and the other was a Drum.. No whites yet, but was nice to get out and catch something.
> Anyone else catching any yet, or did the cold front slow there move?


I started to read that and was holy crap those are some big ass white bass, but then I finished reading haha


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

haven't been down in a day or two but was planning on this afternoon giving it a try.


----------



## CrewCabMax (Jun 2, 2008)

How far up do you guys go in the creek?? Where do you guys park at to access it, Cemetary Rd?? Shoot me a PM if ya want. Thanks!


----------



## CatBassCrap (Apr 25, 2008)

Went up into the creeks today for the first time trying to find some white bass. Didn't really know where to go as we have never been up there before. I was throwing a chartreuse twister tail on an 1/8 oz jig and I caught 2 little white bass. Pretty happy with the result even though I am sure it gets better. If somebody who actually fishes this white bass run on CC wanna show me the ropes up there shoot me a PM.


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

white bass are an open water species. you can cast anywhere to get them. They school up so if you catch one cast the same place again. But the key factor is locating the baitfish (shad).


----------



## MZehring (Aug 20, 2007)

The whites will go up in the creek every year to spawn, this usually when you can catch numbers and larger whites...a week maybe two to go weather pending


----------

